# Gh, peptides and igf for P.C.T



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Please dont shoot me down or tell me to read. I do very much intend on doing lot of research. Ive even stored a lot of articles in my favourites ready. Been using gear for good few years and GH for just under a year. Im planning on coming off gear in 7 weeks. I want to run the above with correct pct meds as well.

Ive got ghrp 2, long acting igf, and cjc. Ive been done a plan by some one but wanted see what you guys think. Im running Gh at 5 ius day split between PWO and before bed (find AM makes me tired and i go training in the mornings) How would you run the above meds?? As said i plan on doing even more reading than i have. Just looking for few idea.

Thanks


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

IGF - pre-WO

GHRP/CJC - 20-30 mins pre breaky, lunch, dinner

I'd just shove all 5iu GH in pre-bed too.


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Cheers mate

What sort of dosages would you run??


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Def don't use the synth gh pre bed when combining with ghrp/ghrh.

How long are you planning on using peptides for as this will dictate the plan greatly IMO


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

PCT starts late november and planning on staying off till end of april. So any where along that time frame. Any ideas mate??? Read bit of pscarbs article. That peps one day and GH another sounds interesting. What would you do?? Ive seen and read few of your post and you seem to be very knowledgable on peptides.

Thanks


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I personally wouldnt do the one day of either, just my personal opinion though.

Two options here, go for thier concurrent use as pct start and risk adaption, ie a heavy short burst OR rotate them and extend the longevity of the peptide cycle.

Both could and would be effective but in different ways.


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Like the sound of the rotating one mate. So what would you do for this?? How long on each and what sort of dosages please??

Thanks


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry guys sort of hyjacking this thread but I have just finished PCT and just started IGF-1, I started on 25mcg bi-laterally and done 50mcg into both lats earlier, used whole vial by mistake!

My intentions were to use it between cycles on training days only to try hold as much gains from previous cycle as poss!

Anyway its a first time using IGF for me, my mate uses generic IGF and he said it is brilliant. I have got some turbovital IGF and havent noticed any extra pumps during workout, but Im not too sure what to expect from it. I said to my mate is was doing it pre-workout he said to do it post workout as the pumps can be painfull but so far I havent noticed any great pumps like I've read online. The turbovital has the anti counterfit sticker on the top like lins hyges, has anyone else used this IGF?

A few years back I used ansomone GH for around 9 months, after a few months my bodyfat dropped, muscles felt much fuller and more vascular, had veins popping out everywhere during workouts, this is the sort of pump I was expecting with the IGF!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

richyd said:


> Like the sound of the rotating one mate. So what would you do for this?? How long on each and what sort of dosages please??
> 
> Thanks


How much of each do you have and can you get more if needs be or is the amount you have what has to see you through until April?



Welshmatt983 said:


> Sorry guys sort of hyjacking this thread but I have just finished PCT and just started IGF-1, I started on 25mcg bi-laterally and done 50mcg into both lats earlier, used whole vial by mistake!
> 
> My intentions were to use it between cycles on training days only to try hold as much gains from previous cycle as poss!
> 
> ...


Not sure on IGF brands mate as afaik only Gropep from Australia have proper branded IGF and everything else is relabelled generics, I could be wrong though.

I personally wouldnt ever use IGF post workout due to peak times of natural MGF levels at the same time.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would run the igf every day in the am with breaky dosed between 50mcg a day.

I would run either gh mon-fri with peptides on weekends(i did this and it worked well) or gh on training days pre bed then peptides non training.


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Stephen

I got bit here and getting more/as much as i need is not a problem.

Hilly

Ive read that your body can only use bout 3ius of gh at any one time??? Thats why i split the dosage up. How much do or did you do at one time and did it work ok.

Cheers guys much appreciated


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Also got hold of peg mgf was told to run this with ghrp 2 rather than cjc???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

most ive done in one injection is 8iu.

most ive done in a day is 24


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

hilly said:


> i would run the igf every day in the am with breaky dosed between 50mcg a day.
> 
> I would run either gh mon-fri with peptides on weekends(i did this and it worked well) or gh on training days pre bed then peptides non training.


Would it be okay to use ghrp and cjc, then igf 20 mins after and the eat breaky


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes but im not sure how worthwhile it would be.

ghrp/cjc will raise igf levels anyway????????????????


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

richyd said:


> Also got hold of peg mgf was told to run this with ghrp 2 rather than cjc???


Scary!


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Why is that mate?? I guess the plan aint the best from comments and what ive read. So how would you run them??? Im running slin pre workout and thinking of swapping my full dose of GH to pre bed. How would you run the rest and what sort of dosages??


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Scary because it shows that whoever has advised you has no understanding of what these peptides are or how they work!

If your running slin pre wo then where are you putting your igf dose?

Are you planning a large dose of gh every day pre bed?


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Scary because it shows that whoever has advised you has no understanding of what these peptides are or how they work!
> 
> If your running slin pre wo then where are you putting your igf dose?
> 
> Are you planning a large dose of gh every day pre bed?


When would you suggest the best time to run igf if using ghrp and cjc minus the gh?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Ghrp/ghrh upon waking and pre bed.

Depending on the timings, if possible do a ghrp/ghrh shot and then wait approx 15mins then do the IGF, with the igf being done approx 20 mins pre wo (times are approximate though and don't have to be exact.


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Steph

Thinking of dropping the slin for while in pct and doing igf 50mcg before breakfast then 50mcg split bilateraly pwo in the muscle trained????


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Ghrp/ghrh upon waking and pre bed.
> 
> Depending on the timings, if possible do a ghrp/ghrh shot and then wait approx 15mins then do the IGF, with the igf being done approx 20 mins pre wo (times are approximate though and don't have to be exact.


thanks mate :beer:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

look into ostarine as an addition to ur pct protocol


----------

